# How do I Temporarily color my eyebrows?



## pinkyteddy1 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am doing a cosplay with my friend but i'm not sure what to do about my eyebrows.... I have thick,  dark brown eyebrows, and I want to know how to temporarily change them to a blondish color so that they won't look funny with my wig.... I would also like to know how to do colors like blue ect... for future cosplays....

Side note: I'll be doing Freya, from Chobits.  http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&amp;source=hp&amp;biw=1090&amp;bih=452&amp;q=chobits+freya&amp;gbv=2&amp;aq=f&amp;aqi=g5&amp;aql=&amp;oq=


----------



## Dragonfly (Mar 31, 2011)

If you wanted to bleach your eyebrows:

Purchase a small box of Jolene bleach ($6) and mix a small amount to a thick paste.

Apply to eyebrows for a minute or two. Remove a bit of the bleach and see if it is the shade you like.

If it is still too dark, reapply the the bleach and check back in another minute or two.

Eventually you'll get the colour you like.

Brows grow back fairly quickly. If you get the light colour you are seeking, then in a month or so the dark brown should return.

.................................................................................................

Have you checked out YouTube - there are several videos that discuss Cosplay: How to color eyebrows. Maybe they have ideas you'd want to see.

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=how+to+color+eyebrows+cosplay&amp;aq=2

........................................................................................................


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 31, 2011)

Another option that actors use is eyebrow wax (not the kind you remove hair with).  It's a thick pasty skin colored substance that you put over your eyebrows to make them "disappear" and then you draw in the color and shape eyebrows you want.  Kryolan has it on their website and maybe Graftobian too, not sure.


----------



## xLightningbolt (Apr 5, 2011)

Tint them? Most salons do it fairly cheap  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Rolita (Apr 11, 2011)

If it's not a major color change, you can just do it daily with eyeshadow (for a natural look) I lighten mine with a shadow 2 shades lighter than my original hair color.. I personally think it's safer than to put chemicals so close to your eyes..


----------



## Annelle (Apr 14, 2011)

you could try using a costume makeup base (usually they're thicker and more opaque since it's not meant to allow the real skin color to show through) to cover your eyebrow area (make your eyebrows seem more skin colored) then go over the eyebrows with a colored mascara.

Her eyebrows look more like a thin line though, so if you just made your eyebrow area skin colored, then just lined in an eyebrow with a single eyeliner stroke, it might get the same effect as the picture.


----------

